# fuel injector cleaner



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

i need to get a new fuel filter soon, and to avoid a pain in the ass w/ injectors i was thinking about just running some through b4 i change the filter.... is that a good idea if im not having any troubles and if it is, whats a good brand to get??
thanks
Steve


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Injector cleaners and all that stuff is never really good for your car. only use them if you need to use them. I suggest just changing the filter.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't recommend using that stuff in general, but if you must, I also don't suggest you run it through on a dirty filter.. if there's anything stuck in the filter, the cleaner could cause the stuff to dissolve or break up.. then it may possibly get stuck in your injectors.. the stuff is hard enough on injectors because of the strong solvents they use- it has a tendency to dissolve/corrode brass, which is what your injectors are made from.


----------



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks... wont be using it then. I figured someone would know and just wanted a 2nd opion


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes, many store bought cleaners are junk, a waste of money and if they are methanol based, may harm your fuel system by corroding key components/seals.

However, Techron is very popular among people who take special care of their cars and I've seen Red Line SI-1 fuel system cleaner solve rough throttle and poor fuel economy problems in older vehicles.

I use about 2 bottles of Red Line per year. About 2 ounces in my tank once every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

haha, I came here to mention Chevron Techron complete fuel system cleaner. My local university did a study on the fuel system cleaners and Techron came up on top, basicly the only one that really worked. Before my 200, I was driving a 1996 Ford Explorer with 130000 miles on it. It was guzzling gas and getting about 10 mpg. I went to the store and bought the biggest bottle of Techron and dumped it in. It worked like magic, and i was back up to 18 mpg in one week. Don't let the price turn you off at like $10+ for the big bottle, it really worked for me. I havent heard of the Red Line one, but RL's products are usually top notch.


----------

